

'Deeply elitist UK locks out diversity at top' - hessenwolf
http://www.bbc.com/news/education-28953881

======
hessenwolf
The most important part, and relevant to this website, I think, is the
following.

"the government tackling unpaid internships that disadvantage those too poor
to work for nothing"

